# 1lb of muscle gain in a month?



## Cavster (Feb 15, 2007)

Obvisiously im new to UK Muscle but i was in gym other day discussing my gains since i started back training 8 weeks ago..put on about 8 pounds..this guy there says i can only expect to put on about a pound of muscle every 4 weeks and says its almost impossible to top that.

Is he right?


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

I heard 1lb every two weeks if it's just muscle, any more than that is likely to be fat.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

1lb a month is damn good going especially for natural training, do that for a year and a half and thats 18lb of muscle.

You will gain quickly in the initial stages but it will slow down after a couple of months you just cant maintain that initial rate of gains, other wise you would put 52lbs on in one year lol

It is important to weigh at the same time each week (Sunday morning for example) your weight can fluctuate throughout the day, eg im 4-5lbs heavier in the evening than in the morning.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I touched on this on a newbie thread a while ago. Imagine a raw quarter pound burger, or piece of steak. Now slap it on your shoulder, how much tissue is that?! Now times that by four & that's your pound of flesh. Not a bad gain in anyone's books, gear or no gear.

Any more than a pound in a month and the pound of muscle will be accompanied by fat & water.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmmm, that's good to hear that 1lb of muscle a month is considered good. Looking back on the last 2 years of my training, i basically on average gained about 1lb per month. And natural too


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

If you said to me that I would gain 1 lb of pure muscle each month for the next 3 years I would be *VERY *happy indeed.


----------



## bylto (Jan 17, 2007)

1 lb is ok. I think it's possible to gain more though, depends what stage you're at. Remember the pound will be spread out over your entire body so it's not going to be that noticeable, but we're all in this for the long term so 1 lb a month will make a huge difference over the years


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

in 2005 I competed at 79kg on stage

This year after a year off competing I will come in at about 86-87kg

Thats an 8kg gain or about 16lbs which works out at 1.3lbs per month.

But then I used a whole load of anabolics and was meticulous with my diet the whole year which a lot of people wont be.

So it is possible I just think you've got to accept what it takes to do it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Natural a pound of muscle a month is fantastic, better than most.


----------

